# Der Freischütz's Overture



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

Can anyone recommend me a recording of Der Freischütz's overture that they think is the "darkest"? When I listen to it I wanna feel like I'm in the black forest near Wolf's Glen on moonless night. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I always loved Kleiber's version. I also have Gustav Kuhn's and Bernstein's which are ok, but it was Kleiber's that had a moody atmosphere for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love the Kleiber to but this one is also very good.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Furtwängler (I think there is one live on DG and one studio on EMI). 
Or just listen directly to the Wolf's glen scene with Kleiber


----------

